# Programming language(s) for Kindle apps/games?



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there. I'm just curious what sort of programming language(s) that Kindle apps and games are based in? I'm really interested in learning more about how to create programs for the Kindle (and the Nook, as well!). Is there a developer's forum here on Kindleboards, or can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Kindle Apps are made using Java, J2Me to be precise.

Nook apps are based on Android. Almost identical with some tweaks for Nook Color Screen settings.

For Kindle you have to sign up for the Kindle Apps beta - http://www.amazon.com/kdk/

For Nook Apps you have to sign up for Nook Developer - http://nookdeveloper.barnesandnoble.com/


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a Kindle Developer's Corner on mobileread, but I think it's mostly about hacks: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=150


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! That's awesome! I'm pretty strong in Java. I might need to check out these SDKs and tinker with them a bit.
I noticed for the Nook SDK that it's only for Nook Color, or does it work for Classic Nook, too? I currently own a Classic Nook which is why I was wondering if there's any SDKs that exist for that version.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

How long does it take to become a developer for the Kindle? I submitted my request 4 months ago (around the time of the last post in this thread), and I'm still unable to access the Kindle SDK tools.


----------



## Ben Langhinrichs (Aug 10, 2011)

Four months? Are you sure it wasn't lost somehow? That seems like a really long delay. Disappointing, as I'd like to do some app development for Kindle as well.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember signing up for their development program months ago and nothing ever happened... it's a shame, I really have some good ideas!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I've wanted to be a developer for them but I never heard anything back.  Has anyone heard from them or know how long it takes?


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

(I'm a degreed programmer.)

Wow. Looking at the lack of replies from the Amazon developer program, makes me think they shelved it, for the time being anyway. Their Kindle APIs might still be in alpha testing, and not ready for beta like they thought.


----------

